

Sarah Palin tells court that email hacker disrupted campaign and personal life - cantona
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/apr/23/sarah-palin-email-hacker-campaign

======
makecheck
So the maximum is "50 years in jail". The man is now 22 years old (younger at
the time of the "crime"). The duration of Palin's campaign was no more than a
few weeks. Even the duration of the resulting presidency would be no more than
8 years. Imagine putting a man in jail for more than twice his lifespan, over
what is essentially a stupid prank. Just what "damage" could have been done to
society, to justify the same maximum prison time as a serial killer?

~~~
anigbrowl
50 years is just the total of statutory maxima for the 4 different crimes he
is charged with. News and the prosecution will usually go for the biggest
mumber in sight, for shock value. I doubt he will get more than a few years at
most, partly because he did not attempt to enrich himself.

